# Choosing a lab pup?



## GooseGunner (Jan 11, 2010)

I cant decide on whether to get a male or female lab pup can i get opinions


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

as for quality of dog, gender is meaningless, totally personal preference. pick the best dog in the litter regardless of gender if you aren't gender specific on what you want


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

I disagree, if you want a dog that will protect the old home front my experience says get a female. They seem to bark when someone is at the door. That can be good and bad take it for what its worth.


----------



## sarghunter (Sep 7, 2011)

Great question,i usually bring some bird wings and try to determine which pup has the most desire and drive. Iagree the gender doesnt matter to me, Good LUCK


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's a thought. A female comes in to heat twice a year, usually on the weekend that you have the biggest hunt of the year planned. A male is always in heat. You can get the females fixed. The males are always in heat.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I've owned 5 males and 4 females in my lifetime. I've preferred the males in all but one case. To me males are easier to deal with, less temperamental and less sulky. Just my experience.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have only had male dogs for the fact I haven't wanted to deal with heat cycles and burn spots on my lawn. Of course my male dogs pizz on everything too, but they usually hit the fence or flower boxes so my lawn doesn't get burned. I won't say a male is better than a female, I have friends with females and they are wonderful dogs with lots of drive too.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I have had both and found with a male it was a pain dealing with the marking and always trying to avoid the fights with other dogs. Females you have to worry about heat cycles but if you are going to get her spayed then that will be no problem. My last two labs have been spayed females and they have been great and pretty much problem free. I would recomend a spayed female to anyone who want a problem hassle free dog. The females also seem to stick around the house better, males seem to want to wander more. Here is a nice write up about the differences bewtweeen the retriever breeds but also talks about males vs females .

http://www.oakhillkennel.com/library/breeds.html

My 2 cents for whats its worth.

Mark


----------

